# Starter loft plan?



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! I finally found my way back to the forum. I've decided to build a Small homing pigeon loft. Now that I work at Home depot I have access to tools/saw's but i'm not that handy with woodwork. I can follow great instructions and hammer a nail just great but I was wondering were there any solid plans on a loft that i can fit maybe 4-6 Birds. I saw the red rose one but that's a little large for my needs. I don't wanna race or anything but i still want homing pigeons for the fun of it. Ive seen alot of great pictures and even videos from you guys and the web but i'm not such of a see it build it kinda guy so its difficult to get started. Any ideas or links?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Hi there check out this lod loft I built a few yrs ago it's on page 13 and 14
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i...enge-48832-13.html?highlight=Small+loft+chayi


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi I have a Starter Loft pdf file, which I got from Forum member RogerD.

I can email to you if you want. you can also ask RogerD for the plans. 

It is a 'starter loft' design plan for a small loft.

Good Luck


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

That would be great! My email is [email protected] if its not already listed here.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi rcwms90,

Emailed you the loft plan.

Good Luck.


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you I got it. Kinda large for what I'm going for but I think I got a good idea of what I wanna do. Question tho. What size of loft does I need to hold 6 bird's?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you have got the loft plans rcwms90.

I am sorry, I am not sure of the loft size for 6 birds. I think it will also depend on weather you will fly them or just keep them for breeding. Will you keep space inside loft for their flying?

I hope other forum members can provide input. Good Luck


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea i'm planning to fly them I just wanted to know a good size of a loft that will hold 3 pairs. In the future i'm planning on building a red rose loft. But I don't have the money or equipment for that type of job. I found someone willing to sell me the birds for 15 bucks each so I just wanted to get the ball rolling. But i'm honestly clueless lol I know ill have to get the boards cut at home depot and i need to be sure what sizes should the walls be. This will be my first ever flying loft. I have a breeders coop so im hoping that when the breeding starts happening ill move the older builds to there and have the younger ones trained to fly. Idk I just really wanna jump into it animals have always been a passion of mine and other then the dog this will be my first outdoors animal and i wanna do it right.


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

http://prntscr.com/ex5de4 Heres what ive come up with so far. I hope its ok as of now i have a 50 dollar budget hopefully i can do well with that but if not ill just get what i can get an wait till next payday. We have one of those habitat for humanity places near by and sometimes they have wood and other stuff so ill check that out first.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Basic Idea looks good rcwms90.

I suggest you go through the Loft designs section of the Forum, might be helpful.

I'm sure there must be a post about the appropriate size required per bird/pair.

Good Luck.


----------

